# Christmas news from a VERY HAPPY Peter



## Peter Emanuel Roos

Hi friends,

I just want to bring some great news: since last Friday I have a new girlfriend!

We met a week earlier via a good (and expensive) dating/partnership site, that works with psychological profile matching. Indeed the match is great! We mailed, phoned and we met last Friday morning (Dec 23), in a beautiful Middle-Eastern caf?-restaurant in Rotterdam where she lives. And it clicked within a few minutes.

She's a very creative, warm, romantic and expressive Fran?aise (41, five years younger than I am) living in Holland now for 18 years. But she still has a lovely accent  She works as freelancer in communications/advertizing and in her free time she makes beautiful jewellery and photography. And she plays the bass guitar in an amateur band (I guess I will have to hide my Scarbee bass libs  )

Wow, I never thought this would be possible, also in such a short time after my divorce (7 months). And not a "step-by-step getting to know each other"... Just two mutual faders that went from 0 to 127 

I'm having great lonely Christmas! 

My kids are with their mother this week and Isabelle is also a week with her family in France.

My facial muscles nearly can't support this constant big grin on my face :D 

I'm not sure if she would approve me posting a photo of her here, but as she also has her own personal site (http://www.izycreations.com (IzyCreations)) with a picture of herself, I won't allow her to complain... :lol: 









Mon Isabelle En Roses... et ses yeux profonds

PS:
Yesterday I treated myself on Peter Gabriel's "Still Growing Up" DVD. Wow! What a great performer and absolutely rocking and swinging music. And what a beautiful man, as he is growing older! Truly inspiring! The surround mix is also stunning! I couldn't sit still... :D And I really dig that title "Still Growing Up"!


Wishing you all a very nice time! 
And a happy, successful and warm 2006!


----------



## Hans Adamson

Wow Peter,

What a wonderful Christmas story. Congratulations! 

And Merry Christmas to all VI'ers!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

C'est vraiment extraordinaire, Peter! Fantastic news to end the year. Wishing you and Isabelle a beautiful holiday season!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

Hi guys,

Thanks very much and all my best wishes to you!

Ned: c'est chouet ton nouvel avatar!

Moi j'aime vraiment la langue Fran?aise, alors maintenant je peux commencer ? expander mon vocabulaire (avant que je serai introduc? ? mes nouveaux beaux-parents... :wink: )


----------



## Frederick Russ




----------



## Frederick Russ

And by the way, congratulations Peter


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

Thanks Frederick!

Man, you rock, having created this great community. Your V-card is also very inspiring!

My post is also a compliment and a big "thank you!" to you, to all of us as friends, and to the great atmosphere that we are enjoying here!


----------



## TheoKrueger

Merry Christmas Peter ! thanks for sharing your happiness, i'm glad this is going well and all the best


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

Thanks Theo!

And for our "amis Francophones":
allow me to waste some more pixels and electrons on the topic of love and happiness:

*La Belle Est Arriv?e*

Pour que la Belle arrive,
Il faut avoir gagn?
Dans un exc?s de confiance,
Avoir perdu apr?s.

Adieu les t?l?phones,
Les rendez-vous plomb?s
Adieu toutes les autres
La Belle est arriv?e.

Adieu la vie des hommes,
Les Saints du calendrier.
Pour le temps qui me reste,
La Belle est arriv?e?

Pour que la Belle arrive,
Il faut avoir perdu
Dans un dernier coup de reins,
avoir gagner apr?s.

Il va falloir se battre,
Il va falloir gagner.

Adieu toutes les autres,
La Belle est arriv?e.

Julien Clerc - de son album "Utile"

Joyeux No?l a tous!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

Hehehe,

Thanks man! 
Don't worry about my intentions for making her happy :wink:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

And remember, Peter: La meilleure fa?on d'apprendre une nouvelle langue et de la mettre dans ta bouche!

Try that in Babelfish, boys! :lol:


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

Haha guys! Lol!

My French is better than BabelFish! :D


----------



## Scott Cairns

Congratulations Peter, thats great news mate.  I wish you and your lady friend much happiness and love!

(Im buying your lib in the next few days I swear, Im on vacation and have to find a good computer to download to.) 

-Scott.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

See Peter, spring is back at an earlier date than expected!

Wonderful news!
I am very happy for you and you couldn't have made a better choice :wink:


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

Merci beaucoup M. de Caumette 

Much appreciated!


----------



## jc5

Congratulations - based on your near euphoric tone in this thread it sounds that you are in for a happy new year indeed. 8)


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

Thanks jc,

My 27 year long relation wasn't going well in the last years, and when it ends with your wife chosing another man to put an end to it, that's heavy, especially if you have 4 kids. It wasn't my choice to break it up.

But this incredible "click" feels so good. And if I take care of my health (Pete: stop smoking now!), maybe I can have another 46 sweet years.


----------



## DKeenum

Congratulations, Peter! I am very happy for you.

David


----------



## Hardy Heern

Aaaaah! Oh, New love........it is so wonderful.......although my memory is dimming............damn it!  

Good Luck Peter....enjoy.....

Frank


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

Thanks again friends for all your kind words!

Can't wait till next monday... :wink:


----------



## Maya

C?est magnifique! Mes meilleurs v?ux!

Maya

Ps.: On ne voit rien qu?avec le coeur.....


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

Thanks again!

We've been together now for a few times and this relation feels sooo good. We're really very happy and grateful.

Hi Maya,

Nice to see you here as well as on OpenBC.

I will soon post a sticky topic, inviting V.I. members in Europe to join OpenBC and hook up with each other. I'm sure that may lead to interesting new contacts and cooperations!

Hey Chris,

It's great to have you back on the show. And it's very good to hear that your health is steadily improving!

Success with your projects!

Cheers,


----------



## ChrisAxia

Thanks Peter,

Glad to hear you're happy and having fun! Good luck with your music projects also.

Douie!!

Chris


----------

